# Small screwdriver ??



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't seem to find a small enough diameter phillips head screwdriver that will fit through the holes in the frames of the curados, chronarchs and some of the baitcasters(from the left side of the frame to get to the screws on the inner side of the right side where that little cover shields that c-clip). If I remember right I put the calipers on the smallest one I have and it was about 3mm. Is there a set or individual phillips I can buy or will I have to get the Dremel out and make one to fit? Thanks in advance. Hank


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

hogginhank said:


> I can't seem to find a small enough diameter phillips head screwdriver that will fit through the holes in the frames of the curados, chronarchs and some of the baitcasters(from the left side of the frame to get to the screws on the inner side of the right side where that little cover shields that c-clip). If I remember right I put the calipers on the smallest one I have and it was about 3mm. Is there a set or individual phillips I can buy or will I have to get the Dremel out and make one to fit? Thanks in advance. Hank


 Might want to check Lowes or Home Depot. They usually have them in sets in a small plastic case.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

or find one of the pocket eyeglass repair kits. they usually have a couple of really little screwdrivers in them...and they are cheap..lol


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

you cant find them at home depot or lowes, i use a set that i got from snap-on tools.. there a little more expensive but they work great


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Small Screwdrivers*

Look for Jeweler's Screwdrivers. They come in all sizes and types. C2


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll probably incur the Wrath of Khan here, but I just come in at a slight angle through the spool hole to remove the two screws in the Drive Shaft Cover on my Curado's. Haven't had a problem yet. I do use a very good quality screwdriver to ensure good fit in the screw head. It's just too large in diameter to fit through the little hole...

OK, bring on the lightning bolts, razzies, slanderous remarks...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sears has the screwdrivers also. They are called electrical drivers or something dumb like that. I want to say they are size #0 or #00. The shank is probably 4-5" long. 

Snap On has them too. It will cost you a lot more. Snap On tools are so expensive because they come with legs. They always seem to be the first tools to walk away...


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Batam you got that right, they don't walk they run.
I use a set that came from sears, i keepthem in a plastic case that a cast net came in. Northern tool sells them as well as harbor frieght


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I used to be a Toyota technician before I worked for Shimano. I know how expensive good tools are and how fast they can disappear. I even had a pair of Snap On needle nose pliers walk away from a repair seminar I did. Amazing how people you are there to help will rob you blind when you aren't looking.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, i use the sears ones, they are black with a colored end ...red or blue


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> I'll probably incur the Wrath of Khan here, but I just come in at a slight angle through the spool hole to remove the two screws in the Drive Shaft Cover on my Curado's. Haven't had a problem yet. I do use a very good quality screwdriver to ensure good fit in the screw head. It's just too large in diameter to fit through the little hole...
> 
> OK, bring on the lightning bolts, razzies, slanderous remarks...


Yep. I do the same thing Clearlake. It's just sometimes the screw heads are boogered up a little and they are crusted in there from saltwater. I will check out the sears screw drivers. Thanks for the replies. Hank


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

If you can't find some,shoot me a pm & will see what's at the warehouse next week that will work for you.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

I use a set from WIHA. Hi quality and now on sale.

http://www.wihatools.com/200seri/266pouch_Sets.htm

Charles


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

fishsmart said:


> I use a set from WIHA. Hi quality and now on sale.
> 
> http://www.wihatools.com/200seri/266pouch_Sets.htm
> 
> Charles


X2!!

Funny thing is, after I bought a set through flea-bay, I ended up getting Dipsay to clean my reels :rotfl:.

But I do have a set now, when I need something done in a hurry and can't wait to get in touch with Dipsay :wink:.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Shamed Into Revising My Ways...*

OK, no more half-arsed going in through the spool hole for me. Found a nice little #0 screwdriver at Ace (took a Curado body with me to check fit) this morning. It will be on sale this weekend for $4 and in my tool cup by Saturday.

Another good 2Cool thread. Thanks, all...


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

wiha makes some of the very best, and they are affordable. This set has one that fits in the hole and fits the screw. I use it all the time. It's the 26199 set thats on sale. Thats a steel, you will never use another after you get these.

http://www.wihatools.com/200seri/266pouch_Sets.htm


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got one at Home Depot that works great. It has a gray handle with a red end cap on it. The bits store inside the handle. It is really small and comes with 3 bits with phillips on one end and blade on the other. The whole thing might be 4-5 inches long with the bit in it. The shanks on the bits are really small so you should be able to find a bit to fit any need on your reel. I think it was around $6 and it has lasted a few years and holds up great.


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Like said above I remove spool go at angle but use very good screwdriver that fits good, worked on lots curados no problem yet. The only problem is the e clip that thing can be a pain.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Bassman, we had a thread going a while ago entitled "Shimano Curado Drive Shaft Bearing". Mike in Friendswood had a great suggestion about the drive shaft bearing that should significantly reduce the need to remove that pain-in-the-arse E-clip:

Replace it with a Citica bushing and never worry about it again. You really wont be able to tell the difference between a bearing and a bushing. 

I haven't done it yet with my three CU-200's, but it's on the list...

Got my new #0 skinny-shank Ace screwdriver this morning for $4. No more "spool holing" for me!


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Is he talking about brass bushing and not the plastic, the size driver you got was #0?


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pro Reel said:


> wiha makes some of the very best, and they are affordable. This set has one that fits in the hole and fits the screw. I use it all the time. It's the 26199 set thats on sale. Thats a steel, you will never use another after you get these.
> 
> http://www.wihatools.com/200seri/266pouch_Sets.htm


$24.02 on Amazon.


----------



## BenT (Nov 22, 2011)

Best screwdriver for this is made by Wiha. You can buy in sets or select only what you need. The model you need for the curado is 262/PZ0x50. You can google wiha or just go on ebay and buy a set. Best you will ever use.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

bassman72 said:


> Is he talking about brass bushing and not the plastic, the size driver you got was #0?


Sorry I didn't get back to you, bassman. Yes, they are supposed to be brass bushings, but I haven't received them yet from Shimano. It seems to be taking longer than it should. Will update the earlier thread when they arrive.

Yes, I got a #0 Ace screwdriver, their part number 2167146. It's the right length and fits the hole in my Curados perfectly. Rotating top like I like, well made, and $4...


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Fry's Electronics and most carry the WiHi brand tools if you don't want to order online.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> Sears has the screwdrivers also. They are called electrical drivers or something dumb like that. I want to say they are size #0 or #00. The shank is probably 4-5" long.
> 
> Snap On has them too. It will cost you a lot more. Snap On tools are so expensive because they come with legs. They always seem to be the first tools to walk away...


Sears Hardware,"Professional ,12 piece Micro-Tech expert screwdriver set",looking at mine now. I've used it for years,,,top quality tools.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Look at Wiha screwdrivers. You can get these at computer/electronic supply companies such as Fry's. I saw them referenced over at TackleTour.com.

Been using Craftsman but was swapping my "garage" tools with my reel tools. Never had the right tool in the right place. So now have a dedicated fishing reel kit.

These are not cheap but are made to last a lifetime, 1.5X Craftsman. I've never regreted buying better quality tools.

Pete A.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. It's been a while since I posted this and I ended up finding a pretty cheap set at sears shortly after I read the replies. The small phillips fits just perfect throught the holes in the frames to get to the screws that hold on the piece that cover the bottom of the drive shaft. Thanks for the info. My job just got easier :brew2:


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

I think to goal for everybody is to make it easier, fool proof, and less expensive.

Charles


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Sears, Harbor Freight, Northern Tools, Snap On ( if you can find a dealer) *_


----------

